# Proper PCT for after first cycle of Test Cyp for 15 weeks



## Dropthabomb1 (May 28, 2018)

So hows everyone? I have a plan here and have done research, but i'd rather have more insight from some of the pro guys on here.
I have 15 weeks of Cyp 
10,000iu of HCG
enough nolva and clomid
Adex as well for my cycle

So my cycle will be 500mg of Test and 500iu of HCG a week for 15 weeks. (pinning Wednesday and Saturday)
Once i run that for 15 weeks, I know to wait about a 2 weeks to start pct, because test cyp is out of your system in 3 weeks.
But I'm wondering if I can run HCG still in PCT along side with Nolva & Clomid even though I'm running during cycle. 
Also would love a good Clomid/Nolva Dosage recommended for the cycle. I've heard 20mg everyday of nolva for 30 days stacked with 50mg of clomid everyday for 30 days.

Again this is my very first cycle. If i can run HCG still in PCT i'll order some more if not i'll just do the Nolva/Clomid only.

Proper dosage of HCG for PCT if able to use in PCT even know i'm running it on cycle. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2018)

Huh? You started your first cycle weeks/months ago, did you not?


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> Huh? You started your first cycle weeks/months ago, did you not?


I did start it, im coming up on week 9, lol I was copying my old notes i had and pasted it without realizing.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2018)

So, how's it going?

Since I'm on trt I don't know anything about PCT. sorry.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> So, how's it going?
> 
> Since I'm on trt I don't know anything about PCT. sorry.



I know Jin, it's all good. Week 9 starts this Wednesday. feeling really good. no side effects either.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 29, 2018)

No hcg needed during pct just run it through out your cycle. For dosages you can run the Clomid at 50mgs for 4 weeks and you can taper the nolva 40/40/20/20.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 29, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> No hcg needed during pct just run it through out your cycle. For dosages you can run the Clomid at 50mgs for 4 weeks and you can taper the nolva 40/40/20/20.



Ok, so on the third week after my last pin start clomid everyday for 4 weeks at 50mgs
then also for 4 weeks take nolva for 40mg 1-2weeks 20mg 3-4 weeks
should i break the dosages up throughout the day? or can i just take it all at once?


----------



## andy (May 29, 2018)

Im running Chlomig 50mgs everyday and Nolva 20mgs everyday. PCT is 30days long. But just like u I done my first cycle and it's my first PCT. But feels great, no problems. Just don't forget u need t odo ure blodwoork after your PCT to make sure ure levels are good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2018)

Hcg is suppressive and shouldn't be used in PCT to answer that question. 

Clomid and nolva can be taken once daily.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hcg is suppressive and shouldn't be used in PCT to answer that question.
> 
> Clomid and nolva can be taken once daily.



appreciate it. Also since im still on cycle, would it be ok to up the dosage of HCG to 600 iu weekly or more?


----------



## Robdjents (May 29, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> appreciate it. Also since im still on cycle, would it be ok to up the dosage of HCG to 600 iu weekly or more?



What would be your reason to do so?..is the current dose not effective?


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 29, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> What would be your reason to do so?..is the current dose not effective?


Not saying it isnt effective, just wondering if that is ok, since i bought 10,000iu. so wanted to make the most of it at least.


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> appreciate it. Also since im still on cycle, would it be ok to up the dosage of HCG to 600 iu weekly or more?





Dropthabomb1 said:


> Not saying it isnt effective, just wondering if that is ok, since i bought 10,000iu. so wanted to make the most of it at least.



It'll make exactly zero difference. But it won't hurt either. If it upsets you to waste hcg you can pin it if you'd like.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (May 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> It'll make exactly zero difference. But it won't hurt either. If it upsets you to waste hcg you can pin it if you'd like.



just was curiosity, thanks for the info


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Clomid 100/100/50/50
nolva 40/40/20/20
hcg 250 x 2 per week on cycle. All the way up to pct


----------



## Bizzybone (Oct 10, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Clomid 100/100/50/50
> nolva 40/40/20/20
> hcg 250 x 2 per week on cycle. All the way up to pct



isn't clomid at 100 mg is a bit high?


----------

